Ask HN: What is your best little-known paid mobile app? - nodivbyzero
======
idoh
I use Shapr 3D for making 3D models for printing. It's an iPad app, feels like
I'm living in the future when I use that. Subscribed for about $200/year.

------
muzani
MoneyLover. Budgeting app. I didn't really need to pay for it, but after using
it 3 years, I subscribed as a sort of donation.

